# Solved: Having an issue with codecs



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

So I opened my DVD burning software and attempted to add an mp4 video file, when I got the following message "The movie could not be loaded. possibly, the format is not supported because the codec is missing on your system or the file is corrupted"

Some people have insisted that It's some sort of issue with codecs. I have DivX installed, as well as VLC. Am I missing something? Why am I getting that error? I even tried adding an mkv video file instead, but still got the same message.

Any help?


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

Avectius said:


> So I opened my DVD burning software and attempted to add an mp4 video file, when I got the following message "The movie could not be loaded. possibly, the format is not supported because the codec is missing on your system or the file is corrupted"
> 
> Some people have insisted that It's some sort of issue with codecs. I have DivX installed, as well as VLC. Am I missing something? Why am I getting that error? I even tried adding an mkv video file instead, but still got the same message.
> 
> Any help?


Hi Avectius!

It could very well be a problem with old codecs. Do you remember how long ago you got the new version of them? Codecs do change from time to time and a new set needs to be installed to help your computer work well. Here's a great place you can visit for more on this.

Codec Guide: K-Lite Codec Pack - For XP, Vista, Windows 7 and 8: http://www.codecguide.com/


----------

